# What should I do?



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello my thyroid friends!
I have hit a wall. I have included my past lab in my signature. I am going to post most recent:
tsh 3rd gen 1.08 (0.465-4.68)
t3, free 2.66 (2.3-4.8)
t4,free 1.14 (0.58-1.90)

My doc has said that t4 and tsh look perfect. She said that she is happy with them. I take 100mcg of synthroid and 20 Mg of celexa for anxiety and depression. She has prescribed armour 75 but I am afraid to switch. If my numbers are good why would I switch?! I am writing because I am still having pretty significant symptoms. My doc does not think it is related to the thyroid. She cannot tell me what it is. So my question is, is this just the nature of the disease? Will it get better? Do you think there is something more? Here are my symptoms:

On and off moderate joint pain/knuckle pain toe knuckles sometimes (my ra test came back neg abot a year ago)

I am so dizzy/wobbly/ heavy feeling I feel like I am moving in slow motion

nausea

When I am speaking I have poor word recall, use the wrong word even if I know what I want to say-the wrong word comes out. The other day I could not remember the word funeral- it is humiliating

headache/neck pain

numb/tingling arms/hands and single fingers

I am so tired all of the sudden-I will fall asleep within seconds not kidding. My husband always jokes- he says I have to pee I'll kiss you now cause you'll be asleep when I get out. Thing is I cannot stay asleep. I have to urinate or move my legs. They feel crawly at the end of the day.

Frequent urination

I have this feeling like someone snapped a rubberband on my head. It happens out of the blue. And I have not been able to pinpoint a common cause.

Any help would be great. I feel like I am crazy. Maybe it is in my head. Thank you all so much and I appreciate the help.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Just glancing at your numbers, but your FT3 and FT4 aren't even at the midpoint of the ranges. Most of us feel normal when they are at least at the halfway point or above, so I'm not surprised you're still feeling hypo. Would she be open to bumping up your Synthroid a bit? I'm not too familiar with Armour so I can't say anything about that, but I do know it's a combo of T3 and T4, so maybe others can tell you if it will help.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had some of the same issues as you mention when I was taking Levothyroxine. I felt extremely foggy brained, and could not find words I wanted. I often felt like I was underwater, it was very odd. I was tired and achy. I switched to Nature-throid which is similar to Armour. The first thing I noticed was an improvement in my mental clarity, it was and is very nice. I no longer have any of the other problems I was having, and feel better than I have in a long long time.

I don't think the combo drugs are for everyone, just like the T4 medications don't work for everyone either. I was happy to have the option.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

proud-armywife said:


> Hello my thyroid friends!
> I have hit a wall. I have included my past lab in my signature. I am going to post most recent:
> tsh 3rd gen 1.08 (0.465-4.68)
> t3, free 2.66 (2.3-4.8)
> ...


Your FREES don't look good to me. Maybe your doctor would like to have your numbers for about a month or so?

I am all for you trying Armour but not starting on 75 mgs.. The starting dose is 30 mg. and should be titrated slowly upwards every 8 weeks until the patient feels well and the FT3 is above the mid-range of the range provided by the lab.

Please read this; it is very important.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf

You will also see that to achieve 75mg. you will need a pill splitter. I do hope you take my input seriously about the starting dose.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

webster2 said:


> I had some of the same issues as you mention when I was taking Levothyroxine. I felt extremely foggy brained, and could not find words I wanted. I often felt like I was underwater, it was very odd. I was tired and achy. I switched to Nature-throid which is similar to Armour. The first thing I noticed was an improvement in my mental clarity, it was and is very nice. I no longer have any of the other problems I was having, and feel better than I have in a long long time.
> 
> I don't think the combo drugs are for everyone, just like the T4 medications don't work for everyone either. I was happy to have the option.
> 
> Best wishes to you!


I am with webster2. I am also one of those people that don't do well on Levothyroxine. I stopped and started on Naturethroid as well. Big difference for me. My feet still hurt, but the really bad annoying symptoms are gone.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Does the addition of T3 help with mental clarity?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It did for me. I thought I was constantly losing IQ points as the days wore on. Switching to the combo medication, being able to focus and have coherent thoughts were the first improvements I noticed. It was very well received!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I have switched insurance and I am going to be going to a new primary care doctor. He is listed as a DO and my in-laws really like him and say he listens. Still have not been diagnosed YET, but hoping to get to the bottom soon.

But reading what all of you say about your mental state-I feel like I am reading about myself. I have no mental clarity at all with any of this. It is totally crazy. Whomever above said that they use incorrect words and such, it sounds just like me.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I got pretty stressed about not being able to find the correct words. I am a librarian, and we like words! For me, Nature-throid was a Godsend. I thought I was going to go trhough the rest of my life jumbling my sentences.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

It helped my pathetic babbling. I thought I was having a stroke half the time. My words were all jumbled. I noticed the clarity in about three days. Now I have clear thoughts and can find my words!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I really hope to see someone soon. I really need the mental clarity as it is affecting every aspect of my life.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses. The pills she said come in 60mcg and 15 mcg. She said that I can start out at 75 and if I am jittery I can go down to 60 . I do not feel like I was heard. I was not able to even mention half of the symptoms I have listed because she feels confident it is not the thyroid. Andros, my husband said to me, why would the endo prescribe it if it was dangerous. I believe what you are saying-what is the risk? Why do you start low?What is my argument. I read that the absorbtion is 95 percent in the first 4 hours. I have read of some people splitting their dose. Was it armour? How do you challenge a doc that thinks your numbers are beautiful? Thank you all! I am so grateful for the help!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

It sounds like it's worth it to try to a.) get the doc to let you try 25mcgs more of levo or b.) carefully try a switch, but slowly, with advice from wise members here and maybe guided by a naturpath?

Your symptoms are real and of course they're probably thyroid related. Your numbers aren't perfect. I don't get why endo's all say that some people feel normal with higher tsh's (2-4, a opposed to 0-1) but never seem to say, oh yeah, and just because your numbers are in low normal doesn't mean you'll feel normal...do you feel like looking for a new endo? I know it's a pain, but if it's possible, it's worth exploring. My doc doesn't have to say yes to everything I say, but s/he should listen in order to hear what's really going on.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

For those of you on naturethyroid, who prescribes this? Do you have to go to a nature path? Also, with my ana coming back low positive the endo said she is suspicious of Lupus. However, this is not a for sure test. And although something is brewing as she put it, it is not enough to diagnose anything. I do have a card from a naturepath in my area and I have considered going but the expense is what stops me. I also have four kids and a few pets- and let me tell you they put a little bit of hurtin' on the wallet!!!! LOL It makes me so sad that there is a large number of people just on this board suffering. I always say to my husband if my doc had to live like this she would fix it-because she would have to to function. Thanks again to you all I always so appreciate your input!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought that ANA is not necessarily conclusive, and that there were another set of tests that might help diagnosis lupus. I guess I'd search the boards for 'lupus tests' and see if the set turns up or maybe someone in the know will post.

Did the endo suggest seeing a rheumatologist (sp?). Could you get a referral through your primary for follow up? I like that you're endo identified that 'something was brewing' but I don't like how that she seems to have stopped asking questions. Keep asking them!

I have a card from an NP too and have toyed around with visiting for months, but at the end of the day, I spend a lot of time visiting doctors and I found it hard to make this a priority.

Good luck. Keep trudging through and staying so positive. We're going to get better soon...


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes surge you are exactly right about the ana. And she does not feel like she needs to test further. I don't even have an office visit with her in the coming months just a phone call chat....... I was wondering about a rheumatologist appointment.And then I'm afraid to push and have nothing show up. Thank you for your encouraging words we will get through this- I just wish it would come to an end sooner!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

95% of all lupus diagnosed patients have a positive ANA. That means that there are 5% who do not test positive.

Here's a link that gives some lupus tests:

http://www.lupus.org/webmodules/web...earndiagnosing.aspx?articleid=2242&zoneid=524

Definitely, see a rheumatologist for this.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Army wife, I'd call your primary. You have a low positive ANA and consistently low wbc...this is two things indicating potential lupus. You're not pushing anything, especially considering how you feel, to want some clarity. Who cares if the follow-up says it's not lupus? Actually, wouldn't it still be awesome to hear it's NOT lupus?

I think three things could happen. Tests: 1. confirm lupus 2. show no further suggestion of lupus (and can rule it out!) 3. are ambiguous. The 3rd was is still disappointing and highly likely BUT there's still a good chance of hearing 1 or 2 and either of those results would be useful for planning your future treatment.

Take care of yourself-- body and mind-- by following up on this (not to be pushy, but you've always sounded a little more like lupus to me, as opposed to just rotten ol' hashis...)


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

sleepylady said:


> I have switched insurance and I am going to be going to a new primary care doctor. He is listed as a DO and my in-laws really like him and say he listens. Still have not been diagnosed YET, but hoping to get to the bottom soon.
> 
> But reading what all of you say about your mental state-I feel like I am reading about myself. I have no mental clarity at all with any of this. It is totally crazy. Whomever above said that they use incorrect words and such, it sounds just like me.


Don't feel bad. I'd not only forget words, but I'd stutter, and forget what I had just did. I would get things, put them down, then 2 minutes later go look for said item, not remembering that I picked it up already. I've been on naturethroid about 5wks and it's gotten better but I still get 'stuck' getting my words out from time to time. I think it's b/c I have become more aware of it,and in public I get more self conscious which brings anxiety, so now I think it's anxiety based. But at least I can carry on complete sentences now without pausing b/c I can't think of a word.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

proud-armywife said:


> For those of you on naturethyroid, who prescribes this? Do you have to go to a nature path? Also, with my ana coming back low positive the endo said she is suspicious of Lupus. However, this is not a for sure test. And although something is brewing as she put it, it is not enough to diagnose anything. I do have a card from a naturepath in my area and I have considered going but the expense is what stops me. I also have four kids and a few pets- and let me tell you they put a little bit of hurtin' on the wallet!!!! LOL It makes me so sad that there is a large number of people just on this board suffering. I always say to my husband if my doc had to live like this she would fix it-because she would have to to function. Thanks again to you all I always so appreciate your input!


I'm also an Army wife and I have 6 kids and 2 dogs, big ones, lol. So I can relate. I order my NT online b/c my endo won't prescribe it to me since my labs are low normal. After taking the NT for 3.5 weeks my numbers shot up significantly!


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice.... I have not yet tried the armour. I am a bit afraid to switch during the holidays. You can always get worse in my opinion and I am afraid to be worse off than I already am.... also Andros' advice about 30 being a starting dose..... wondering what the dangers of starting at 60 or 75- I'm not challenging anyones opinion, just trying to get more information so that I can feel good about my decision. I feel like I am in a stalemate right now! Days that I feel really strange like today- I just want to switch for the sake of my own sanity! The dizziness, intoxicated feeling is so annoying- I can't make it stop. My eyes drag, they feel wobbly- headaches and funny enough my eyes are bloodshot all the time which probably makes people wonder if I am a bit lit up!!! LOL
Greatdanes- judging from your tag you must have greatdanes?-I also have large dogs-2 rescue (lab and shephard-boxer mix), and a german shephard he is a big one at 110 (3 total).I love dogs!We also have a few small animals the kids have adopted..... they have aquired my need to rescue anything that needs it. Which isn't always good!!!! LOL we drag them all over the place-once we took a fish all the way from one end of the country to the other in a tupperware container it took us quite a while with kids and dogs........ the things we do to teach the kids responsibility!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Proud Army Wife wrote: "once we took a fish all the way from one end of the country to the other in a tupperware container ..."

Gosh, I love this woman.

Lynn
["Mother" of a rescued and abused puppy mill breeder dog.]


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

awww lynn!!!! My 3rd dog rescue mix was mauled by another another dog, she was going to be put down by animal control- I could not let her die like that. She was the worst of our rescue dogs. My lab was also a rescue but not such harsh conditions. We also have 4 guinea pigs-we adopted one, we thought and two years ago on the 24th we went from 1-7! Accckkkk she was pregnant! So I talked the kids into allowing the boys to be adopted so we could control the population! I love them -so cute!!! And lastly we have also carried two three toed boxturtles around with us, we have a huge outside environment that they live in landscaping timbers, pool to swim in, a dug out tree stump to hide in..... neighbors got word of the habitat and started bringing hurt turtles to the house. So we have six now. We will let a couple go in spring of next year. we just make sure they are healthy enough to make it through the winter! I love rescuing it makes me feel like I have made a difference! Cheers to my rescuing friend!


----------

